# Heli-Logger big wood



## vincem77 (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow they do cut some large trees with a nice view. He looks tiny in the first pic. Anyone know about how big this thing is?


----------



## 034avsuper (Jul 23, 2010)

Good sized tree there. I wish I had a chance to fell a tree that big someday. It would be quite an experience.


----------



## Dayto (Jul 23, 2010)

On the coast right now the Helli wood seems to Averaging from 6FT Through the stump to 13FT Though. All wood is scaled and bucked to certain weights for the chopper to lift . Lots of wood as to be ripped down the center as well to lighten the load . I live in the town that the HELLI LOGGER SHOW on TLC was filmed .There is a helli show going on about 30 minutes away from house right now , and yanking some nice Cedars.

Pretty crazy stuff.... Jigging and standing stem is getting more and more populer now . Saves money in Road building ,machine and operating time . Then there is typical helli logging , and Slingin Shake blocks.


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 23, 2010)

the biggest one ive seen on that show yet was done by Cleever (however he spells his name).. if anyone saw it, you would know the one i was talking about, makes the ones in here look small.


----------



## climber96 (Aug 2, 2010)

that tree on the episode was HUGE!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Aug 23, 2010)

Just got me the Dvd box of Heli loggers 
Hope there will be a season two of this show !!!


----------



## rmihalek (Aug 26, 2010)

It's definitely the best of the wood cutting shows. Swamp loggers is pretty good as well.

There's that Axemen game where you do a shot of booze when they show a chainsaw running. You definitely could NOT play that game with Heli-Loggers!


----------



## flushcut (Aug 26, 2010)

SWE#Kipp said:


> Just got me the Dvd box of Heli loggers
> Hope there will be a season two of this show !!!



Where did you get the box set from?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 30, 2010)

My favorite quote from that TV show was "ROUND WOOD ROLLS"


----------



## cat-face timber (Sep 7, 2010)

This is the best show on TV about logging.
The way they do it is so foreign to me and my experience with logging.
I thought AX Men was foreign ( yarder, what the hell is that?)
I love seeing all the climbing, but you will never catch me up there.


----------

